# Automate 2-8AM Bsnl downloads (easiest way no sheduling tasks)



## aytus (Aug 23, 2008)

hi.. i know this has already been posted many times.. but i think that all of those tuts tell you to go through complicated processes.. i think ive found an easy way around..

first you need to download these two files..

*www.megaupload.com/?d=BAHD811H
this is reconnect.. used to automate dialling process
 first make sure the right dial up connection is selected in the drop down list
double click the file.. go to settings ..
 check "start with windows" ... also check "connect with startup"
*i33.tinypic.com/2ujgh84.jpg

now download second file
wake up on standby or hibernate.. here is the link
*www.megaupload.com/?d=7B0BDXWS

now enter the date and time as next days date and 2:15AM 

check "run the following programme/file/webpage when computer wakes up
in the path browse t0 ur desired downloader  (like for utorrent ive configured)

now add your torrents or files in utorrent or fdm and start downloading and exit utorrent without stopping the downloads .. or else you can configure your utorrent sheduler to download only between 2 to 8 am .. that way whenever you add a download it will get queued..

now hit the big start button at the bottom.. 
 *i36.tinypic.com/n2bp7t.jpg
now put your pc in hibernate mode..
enjoy/

*For Advanced users only: *
the software can create various complicated scripts .. if you wish so..

now if you want to skip the step of adding utorrent to autorun everytime your pc starts, then for that there is a feature in uTorrent called Scheduler.
U can schedule your downloads from 2-8 and check the option Run At Startup.
for this you need to make all the boxes green in the time frame of 2am to 8am and rest of them as white. this way you can add the torrents simply by clicking them in the daytime and they will simply get added in utorrent and status will be displayed as queued. and at night time the download will automatically start.. 
*i34.tinypic.com/2ywwqi9.jpg
btw to disable this feature (if you want to download some torrent in the daytime) simply click the utorrent icon in the system tray and uncheck "enable sheduler"

this tutorial is intended for people using bridged mode only. if you are using pppoe then you can either swich to bridged mode by configuring your modem or you can use some scripts that will reboot your modem when run.. the scripts will differ according to the make and model of your router. if so is the case post your routers make and model no. in the thread and maybe we can help you get ur script. also you can shedule to run this script in wosb.exe itself.

in the end jst make sure you put the start time as 2:15AM with the right date. To repeate the tasks everyday just check all the desired days in the wosb main window.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot, I was using the Sheduled Tasks method, but it didn't worked always, I will try this for sure , Thanks !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 23, 2008)

Will try I have tp d/l NFS:Carbon Demo


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

Mediafire hmmm no links from official site?
Seems like either cracked/or containing trojan or virus


----------



## aytus (Aug 23, 2008)

dude i uploaded the files on megaupload myself.. scanned with no viruses. 

nyhow.. if you still want then check out the orignal site and mannual *www.dennisbabkin.com/php/docs.php?what=WOSB


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 23, 2008)

One thing I don't understand is why don't you guys select the option to Run at Startup of uTorrent instead of automating its Startup using a third party software? You do manage the connection time using the Auto Dialer and Auto Disconnect.
I have a UL connection so my machine is practically 24x7 ON but during Power cuts have shut it down manually and when power comes back, have to power it up manually too. If u can automate that, tell me. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/103.png


----------



## aytus (Aug 24, 2008)

firstly this tutorial is basically for home 500 C and other similar plans.. which are NOT unlimited data plans.. and there would be many who WILL forget about utorrent if its on autostart and it will suck up their bandwidth in the day time also thats y its advised not to keep it on autostart. rather swich it on mannually using third party apps.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay your method is working like a charm to me, but that Woke up on hibernate thingy isn't working coz I have password in my account and I don't wanna remove my password, so is there any way that only once in the night time, i.e at 2 am it would not ask for any password and resume to desktop on its own ?


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 25, 2008)

beautiful tut...thanks..


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Okay your method is working like a charm to me, but that Woke up on hibernate thingy isn't working coz I have password in my account and I don't wanna remove my password, so is there any way that only once in the night time, i.e at 2 am it would not ask for any password and resume to desktop on its own ?


You may have to use some macro software but I guess it wouldnt work unless you first boot into windows.


aytus said:


> dude i uploaded the files on megaupload myself.. scanned with no viruses.
> 
> nyhow.. if you still want then check out the orignal site and mannual *www.dennisbabkin.com/php/docs.php?what=WOSB


No problems,I was just curious


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 25, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> You may have to use some macro software but I guess it wouldnt work unless you first boot into windows.



Okay, I can make the system boot into Windows but how can I shedule it to bypass the password once only during the happy hours ???


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 26, 2008)

aytus said:


> firstly this tutorial is basically for home 500 C and other similar plans.. which are NOT unlimited data plans.. and there would be many who WILL forget about utorrent if its on autostart and it will suck up their bandwidth in the day time also thats y its advised not to keep it on autostart. rather swich it on mannually using third party apps.



There is a feature in uTorrent called Scheduler.
U can schedule your downloads from 2-8 and check the option Run At Startup.
Now it does not consume the Limited bandwidth.


----------



## aytus (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ yes been using it like that for a long time.. didnt mention it to avoid confusion and bcos my target was to accomplish something that applies to all softwares and not only utorrent.. but since no one seems to be bothered about any other client.. so i added it in first post.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 26, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Okay, I can make the system boot into Windows but how can I shedule it to bypass the password once only during the happy hours ???


I don't Know this.


----------



## R2K (Aug 29, 2008)

only utorrent....  what abt rapidshare downloading


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 29, 2008)

In RS u have to enter the *CAPTCHA* donot u know..
however there are some program that skip this..
google for the same.


----------



## R2K (Sep 3, 2008)

^^

atleast give the names of those softwares
I couldn't find any by googling


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 3, 2008)

i m too lazy search the forum...there was some tutorial...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 4, 2008)

DLing through a non Static IP works best in Rapidshare.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome tutorial man its quite handy for later help.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

Doing urself is better that just using 3rd party softwares.
Well thats my opinoin


----------



## aytus (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ letting the scripts do the dirty job .. y fuss urself ..thats the whole idea behind opensource. well thats jst my opinion


----------



## User Name (Oct 5, 2008)

The only prob. is that reconnect did not start after pc wake up from hibernation.
It starts only on rebooting pc.


----------



## aytus (Oct 17, 2008)

it works. u just need to check the check boxes "start with windows" and "connect on startup" by going in settings of reconnect. works pretty well and dont forget to select the right connection in settings from the drop down list. hope it helps


----------



## User Name (Oct 17, 2008)

I think this is what u do.
first make the settings in wake up on standby or hibernate and set utorrent to run.then run reconnect,leave it as it and then hibernate.So when the pc wake up reconnect start to connect. RIGHT?

Now what i do is first make the settings in wake up on standby or hibernate then instead of utorrent i select reconnect to run.And i use another software to run utorrent which runs utorrent right after reconnect.

Any way both works fine.

BTW: there is no need check the box of "start with windows" just check "connect at start up".


----------



## rook!e (Nov 9, 2008)

i dont want to use any third party software..
Anybody hv any soln??


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Nov 18, 2008)

Tried this and everything works except for an initial hitch.. When when my PC wakes up from hibernation, it goes to the logon screen and I've to click my username.. Is there anyway to avoid this?


----------



## hahahari (Nov 18, 2008)

gr8 tut
*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com


----------



## go4saket (Nov 26, 2008)

I still prefer the scheduled system. Thanks anyways...


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

Nah, does not work for me. I am on Vista SP1. I configured everything correctly with today's date as I was configuring it yesterday. I configured that Wake Up software and selected START and minimised it and kept it running. Then I configured Re-Connect and kept it running. I hibernated my PC but it never woke up again . I kept the modem and the CPU power switch on (come on, I have that much sense).

What's the problem then ? I really need this to work.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

Forget my last post. It works like a charm! I just put my PC in Sleep mode rather than Hibernate and it worked! Thanks a lot for this tut.


----------



## User Name (Feb 19, 2009)

I am using this for a month it was working properly. *But yesterday AVG antivirus detected ReConnect.exe as Trojan horse?  *
And it deleted the file. 
Now what to do should i change antivirus or is it a Trojan horse really?


----------



## williamcharles (Sep 11, 2009)

Shreelesh Kumar said:


> Tried this and everything works except for an initial hitch.. When when my PC wakes up from hibernation, it goes to the logon screen and I've to click my username.. Is there anyway to avoid this?



me too facing the same problem. Ny solution for this?? Pls reply if u have..cuz i m already tired to be awake everynight till 2


----------



## Devrath_ND (Sep 12, 2009)

williamcharles said:


> me too facing the same problem. Ny solution for this?? Pls reply if u have..cuz i m already tired to be awake everynight till 2



U could create a new user account(limited) without a password.


----------



## williamcharles (Sep 14, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> U could create a new user account(limited) without a password.


actually i dont have a password on my current user login...


----------



## krishna@digit (Sep 20, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I have a UL connection so my machine is practically 24x7 ON but during Power cuts have shut it down manually and when power comes back, have to power it up manually too. If u can automate that, tell me



Automated Power supply can only be possible if you have a online UPS. 
The cheapest would be of Mircotek 1 KVA which will cost you around 10K.

For a cheaper solution get your self a Microtek Heritage UPS ( around 1500/-) and make changes in bios so that the machine reboots after a power outrage. Mircotek usp restarts as soon as the power supply is back and the machine will reboot it self. This will be a safe reboot but wont be a safe shutdown.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 11, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> One thing I don't understand is why don't you guys select the option to Run at Startup of uTorrent instead of automating its Startup using a third party software? You do manage the connection time using the Auto Dialer and Auto Disconnect.
> I have a UL connection so my machine is practically 24x7 ON but during Power cuts have shut it down manually and when power comes back, have to power it up manually too. If u can automate that, tell me. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/103.png



Ya you can automate that also. you need to spend for a APC ups which has usb connectivity. and then use power chute software and then follow the steps. also ur mobo should support power on through USB.Most intel mobo do. i use the same method for 24x7 download 

my ups costed me 3k a yr before. its of model 600


----------

